# Mad river parking and fishing winter



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Was thinking of hitting the mad this week-anyone had a look at the water to see if its open?


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

gahannafly said:


> Was thinking of hitting the mad this week-anyone had a look at the water to see if its open?


Did you make it out? Weather and life have been too screwy to get out since before Christmas and I'm going through withdrawal.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

No working on life stuff too. Maybe Friday?


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I have never fished the Mad and would like to give it a try in a couple weeks I'm going by on business and should be able to have a few hours on the stream. Is the river ice free?
thanks in advance,
Rickerd


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Imagine it is ice free somewhere-spring fed creek.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

It never freezes as long as you are below West liberty, the upper sections do because they lack the flow, but the Urbana stretch does not freeze


----------

